# 2.5d more power



## ultima

New to site,have a 1995 2.5 Boxer Autosleeper Sympathy! Have read quite a number of ideas to get a bit more power are any successful?----fitting a turbo,is it just the cylinder head with cam and thicker head gasket I need? Adjusting pump feed to injectors ,? Or will another more powerfull engine fit successfully? Only looking for maybe another 10 BHP to cope with the hills. Also noticed a bit of oil in air filter when I changed it?


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,
If you go down the route of trying to modify your existing engine I think you there is a good chance that you'll end up with an unreliable motor. An engine swap might be more viable and you do see turbo engines coming up on eBay.
The oil on your air filter is probably from the recirculation oil breather pipe just doing it's job. Not excessive is it?


----------



## aircool

Best off swapping engine as trying to turbo a NAD lump can have consequences unless your happy to devote plenty of time testing it as its not that simple.

Could just get the equivalent 2.5 turbo lump?


----------



## Mrplodd

I would look at the maths before going very far down the "transplant" route, it may cost a lot more than you think. 

Also you WILL need to advise your insurance company as its a substantntial modification they may hammer you for it. Best to check !!


----------



## 96706

Have you considered an re-map?

Several firms can offer this service. Not sure if a 1995 engine remap is possible, but our 2000 2.0 diesel boxer engine on our old motorhome was uprated from 85 BHP to 115 BHP and completely transformed the driving  All for £ 299.

We used Harold ( who is also an MHF member ) at

http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm

Might be worth contacting him to find out if it's possible.


----------



## trevorf

I would have a chat with these guys.

CM auto services

They are just up the M6 from you and are experts on Fiat commercials and getting more power from them.

Trevor


----------



## rosalan

I am sure that someone will point out the error in this consideration but nothing is free. More power = more fuel = more cost plus the cost of the work.
If facilities for an engine and turbo exchange are possible, long term the extra economy when running may push the balance of viability in its favour.
Alan


----------



## aircool

rosalan said:


> I am sure that someone will point out the error in this consideration but nothing is free. More power = more fuel = more cost plus the cost of the work.
> If facilities for an engine and turbo exchange are possible, long term the extra economy when running may push the balance of viability in its favour.
> Alan


More power doesn't always mean greater fuel consumption.

Adding a turbo would mean greater efficiency assuming you can resist going too far up into the higher fueled RPM's as torque is improved throughout.


----------



## rosalan

I knew there was an error in my thinking, however this is not a new engine.
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd

At that age I am fairly sure the OP's engine is an "old style" Diesel with a (mechanical) rotary injection pump rather than being a (modern) common rail (electronicaly controlled injection) model, in which case there is nothing to re-map !! :roll:


----------



## Stanner

aircool said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that someone will point out the error in this consideration but nothing is free. More power = more fuel = more cost plus the cost of the work.
> If facilities for an engine and turbo exchange are possible, long term the extra economy when running may push the balance of viability in its favour.
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> More power doesn't always mean greater fuel consumption.
> 
> Adding a turbo would mean greater efficiency assuming you can resist going too far up into the higher fueled RPM's as torque is improved throughout.
Click to expand...

That only works properly if the gearing is matched to the new torque levels. Leaving the gearing the same as the non-turbo may help hill climbing, but doesn't help MPG that much.


----------



## 96706

Hi ultima,

You may also find out other folk who have a similar model AS, on the Autosleeper topic section here in MHF.

Also pop along to http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/
which is a free to join forum for all those who have any model autosleeper, be it motorhome or indeed caravans. 
It is completely seperate from the Auto Sleeper company.

Either way, asking again might bring responses from folk who have experianced your particular problems in the same van. :idea:


----------



## ultima

thanks all for your sugestions,had a word with chap who used to work for TB turbos,he said they used a low pressure turbo (6-7 psi)and no alteration to the engine . If I could find a suitable s/hand turbo I have a man who could do the mod .Need to know which vehicles used a suitable low pressure turbo(breakers yard) Also anyone on this site had the convertion done by TB Turbos?


----------

